# Red Duchess



## KEITH SEVILLE

Please can anybody confirm if the small general cargo Vessel Red
Duchess ID Number: 6919851 - Built 1969 - 1298 dwt is still in
service. I can trace her back to March this year.
Has she been sold since then, or laid up ???
She used to be a regular vessel to the Mersey and around the
English Coast.

Regards
Keith


----------



## JIMMY HAMILTON

Not sure what came of her.. She was hauling Timber on the west coast of Scotland along with another, the Red Baroness. they both disappeared from the area , and I see one called ..Red Ayress on the timber work now.. running into Troon a lot, they must have replaced the other 2 coasters..


----------



## pilot

Sea-Web gives Red Duchess Status	In Service/Commission


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Keith,
the regular skipper of Red Duchess was/is Ray Bloomfield who is an SN member, although I have not seen him post for a while. 
Perhaps if you e-mailed Ray he could update you.
Regards, 
Pat


----------



## shipmate17

Hi Keith,
2011 new owners(D Van Der Kamp. NLD)
Cheers.


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Thanks for all your replys.
Will give Ray Bloomfield a try and see if I can make contact.

Regards
Keith


----------



## paulm

Hi Keith,
The Red Duchess is in Van Der Kemp's yard in Holland - he is a ship broker and is trying to sell her 
Regards,
Paulm.


----------



## DAVIDJM

The last port of call I have found is Rotterdaam in April. But I have found this wib site so perhaps she is still there waiting for a buyer


http://www.shipbroker.pl/en/statki-...ce/general-cargo-ship-red-duchess-dw_353.html


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Thankyou both for your replys.

Regards
Keith


----------



## Runrig

JIMMY HAMILTON said:


> Not sure what came of her.. She was hauling Timber on the west coast of Scotland along with another, the Red Baroness. they both disappeared from the area , and I see one called ..Red Ayress on the timber work now.. running into Troon a lot, they must have replaced the other 2 coasters..


As Paulm notes, the Red Duchess is in Dick van der Kamp's yard. The Red Baroness is owned in Haiti and left Rotterdam in September 2012. The replacement is Ayress, not Red Ayress. 'Coastal Shipping' magazine is the place to keep up to date with coaster news - there was even a photo of the Red Baroness in the Miami River earlier this year.


----------

